# After 2.3 upgrade, error with Media Player Classic



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

Has anybody else recevied a Visual C++ Runtime Errror message, _Abnormal Program Termination_, on .Tivo files. I even transferred a new file and same error. I redownloaded Media Player Classic again, same issue.

I run w/ WinXP SP2
Media Classic 6.9.4
Tivo2Go 2.3.x


----------



## KevinH121 (Aug 7, 2003)

I ran into this as well as other problems. I could never get Media Player Classic to open any tivo files after installing 2.3.

My major other issue was that I could no longer skip to different parts of a tivo file during playback. Most times, whichever player I was using (including WMP and Core media player) would hang.

I decided to go back to version 2.2 since the new functionality wasn't important to me.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Has that been everyone's experience? I'm still on 2.2-wish I had it archived now! I guess that makes Tivo worthless for me-that and no Mac support. I have no idea what else decent is out there


----------



## mfrns0123 (Mar 25, 2005)

I had this same problem also, None of my .tivo files could be read by WMP or Media Player classic. I had to uninstall 2.3 and go back to 2.2.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This sounds like a codec issue to me. The big difference between 2.2 and 2.3 is that the TiVo filter that comes with 2.3 attempts to load a specific MPEG decoder filter which is part of the Plus upgrade. It's possible that you have a different version of this same filter and that there is some sort of incompatibility that's causing an issue with MPC. The first thing I would try is downloading the Radlight FIlter Manager and looking to see if you have the Mainconcept or Moonlight-Elecard MPEG2 decoder filters installed. If you do then try uninstalling them and see if it helps. (keep note of where they're located incase you need to re-register them later)

Dan


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Yeah, I haven't noticed problems with 2.3 myself, and I've seen a lot of people posting about using it without reporting errors, so this sounds like an interaction with something else on specific boxes.

EDIT: Ah - when I saw 'Media Player Classic' I thought of the classic version of Windows Media Player which you can still use by 'mplayer2.exe' on Windows. I didn't think of the 3rd party app, I never used it. I tried downloading 6.4.9 from AfterDawn.com and it does error playing .tivo files.

But since it works correctly in Windows Media Player 10 and classic, which is officially supported, it sounds like an issue with the 3rd party application and the filters.


----------



## Radioscott (Jul 12, 2005)

I've had the same problem with Media Player Classic. I use it beause I've never been able to get Windows Media Player 10 to play .tivo files. Anybody had any success yet?


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Windows Media Player 10 works fine for me, if that's what you mean. The only issue is you can't rewind or fastforward, only drag the indicator around (not great, but useable).

That's using PowerDVD 4's Codec (I think)


----------



## Radioscott (Jul 12, 2005)

Puppy76 said:


> Windows Media Player 10 works fine for me, if that's what you mean. The only issue is you can't rewind or fastforward, only drag the indicator around (not great, but useable).
> 
> That's using PowerDVD 4's Codec (I think)


Sorry. I shouldn't write when I'm half asleep. What I meant to ask was if anybody in this post had any luck getting Media Player Classic to work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I downloaded Media Player Classic and gave it a try and I had the same problem. They must be doing something weird with the graph rendering because it works fine in all the other DirectShow programs I've tried, and they render fine in GraphEdit as well.

Dan


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Yep, MPC doesn't work for me either. I also had seeking problems in Windows Media Player 10 (sometimes it would seek, sometimes it would just play back a black window). I somehow fixed this by unregistering and reregistering the mpg2splt.ax codec in the windows\system32 directory.

I've also unregister all .dll and .ax files in the TiVo Desktop Support directory since leaving them registered caused unexpected issues (such as certain mpeg files not playing correctly). I didn't upgrade to plus so I didn't need them anyway.


----------



## kswartz (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate to throw another useless "Me, too" in here, but fortunately I have something different to add.

I have the same problems everyone else is reporting with MPC, and I have no problems with playback in WMP, including seeking. However, when I tried downgrading back to desktop 2.2, the problem in MPC still occured.

So I was unable to reproduce the success of KevinH121, though I would very much like to. I plan on twiddling with this some more later. Could be the uninstall done from within the 2.2 install program didn't clean everything up properly.

Keith


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

I noticed that for me, MPC just closs (doesn't crash). I used regmon to see what it was doing and noticed it was trying to read the "forcegraph" registry entry in the HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\TiVo\Transcoder key over and over again. It was set to 0, when I changed it to 1, MPC crashed like it did for jk5598224.


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

kswartz said:


> I hate to throw another useless "Me, too" in here, but fortunately I have something different to add.
> 
> I have the same problems everyone else is reporting with MPC, and I have no problems with playback in WMP, including seeking. However, when I tried downgrading back to desktop 2.2, the problem in MPC still occured.
> 
> ...


I have never gotten MPC to work with either 2.2 or 2.3 now. I did downgrade to 2.2 and no luck.

I downloaded a freebie codec and will use WMP till I have time to re-image my laptop.


----------



## kswartz (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, I started a Help thread on the MCP project page on SourceForge, if anybody wants to contribute from that end. I would love to put the URL in, but this forum won't let me because I haven't posted enough times, so you'll have to reassemble from this:

sourceforge-dot-net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1534642&forum_id=281015

It cross-references this thread, as well.


----------



## jmemmott (Jul 12, 2003)

There is a note in the MPC FAQ that version 6.4.8.5 and later are subject to crashes for some some individuals for an "unknown" reason. The FAQ suggests reverting to 6.4.8.4 if that is the case. It also provides a link : http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/guliverkli/mpc2kxp6484.zip?download.

I tried this and the older version will play the .tivo files on my computer while 6.4.9.0 crashes every time with 2.3 installed.


----------



## kswartz (Mar 31, 2005)

Awesome! The older version worked for me, too. This is as good a workaround as any for me. Thanks, jmemmott!


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

kswartz said:


> Awesome! The older version worked for me, too. This is as good a workaround as any for me. Thanks, jmemmott!


And for me as well. I was curious as to why the new version did not work. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Hollywood49 (May 28, 2006)

jk5598224 said:


> Has anybody else recevied a Visual C++ Runtime Errror message, _Abnormal Program Termination_, on .Tivo files. I even transferred a new file and same error. I redownloaded Media Player Classic again, same issue.
> 
> I run w/ WinXP SP2
> Media Classic 6.9.4
> Tivo2Go 2.3.x


Same here. I reinstalled Desktop 2.2, and tried running an older version of Media Player Classic, to no avail.

Also, my WMP doesn't work with tivo files either, so I must convert .tivo files to another format in order to watch them.


----------



## KyleBlowers (Apr 7, 2005)

Here's a silly bump, but I had the EXACT same problem. Downloading the older MPC works like a chaaaarrm! woo WOO


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have given up on this ....


----------



## mrjam2jab (Jul 23, 2004)

Not sure if this is the same problem...but since the upgrade i havent been able to play anything transfered from tivo...I get audio fine but no video. Tried WMP, MP Classic, VLC media,.......


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

I was unable to load .TiVo with the latest MPC (6490) and saw this thread. Got the referenced older version (6484) and it worked fine. You do need to go into View->Options->Formats and add .TiVo to the Mpeg Media File item, if you want it to automatically list .TiVo files when browsing for files to open. Otherwise you have to force-select "All Files *.*".


----------



## krickey (Jul 2, 2007)

If Media Player Classic fails on a C++ runtime error, go to C:/program files/common files/TiVo shared/directshow.

If the .dll there is dated sometime this year, replace it with the one from Desktop 2.2.

I had deleted the new version of Desktop, and reverted to 2.2, but MPC continued to fail with the runtime error message and closed itself. It apprears the uninstall/reinstall routine didn't change out the Direct Show .dll.

That worked for me, anyway, and I'm now running MPC 6.4.9.0 once again.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Being new to the TTG experience I just ran into this MPC bug as well. Reverting to the earlier version worked great.


----------

